# Lower Tenmile = minor strainer city



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

There was a full river submerged strainer on the Creekside bridge (now removed)

There is a large log on the far right of the 4th St. bridge.

There's also a log on the 6th St. bridge.

And there's tons of logs floating down...

Also, if you find a yellow AT straight shaft, PM me...


----------

